# Picture uploading help please ?



## WashyTT (Dec 23, 2011)

Help uploading pictures not sure how to do so? Want people to see my car on here


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Sign up with http://www.photobucket.com, its free. 
Upload pics from you PC using "Browse", "copy" the "IMG" tag, (the lowest one under you pic) & paste into your post.
Hoggy.


----------



## WashyTT (Dec 23, 2011)

Don't have pc only I phone and iPad is it still possible?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Not really sure, but if you can login to photobucket it must be possible. Will have to leave this for others to answer.
Hoggy.


----------



## WashyTT (Dec 23, 2011)

Check out this photo from Snapbucket: http://pbckt.com/pt.QAhwVy hopefully this works can you let me know if can see it


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Washy, Can see it by clicking link, but you have copied the wrong part into your post. Its the "IMG" tag, the lowest one under your pic you should copy/paste.
Hoggy.


----------



## WashyTT (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## WashyTT (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks hoggy


----------



## WashyTT (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## welshboyo (Dec 20, 2011)

welcome mate, loving your tt it is stunning very clean.


----------

